# Torch Lake Area



## Steel-learning (May 17, 2002)

hello everyone i have only put a 1 or 2 posts on here and you guys have helped me out alot with fly fishing but i havea question my girlfriend has a place up on torch lake and ive only been up there once and didnt get a chance to fish i would like to do some fly fishing and also some lake fishing but with the lake fishing i have no boat so i was wondering if any one has some info. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Which part of the lake will you be on? There is decent shore fishing in Alden at the public dock. At the mouth of the Clam river in......Clam River, and at the head of the Torch River in Torch river.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If there isn't a lot of boat traffic, you can often do very well fishing right off the pier at the Dockside on Torch Lake at Clam River for bass, pike, perch, and in the spring, both Atlantic salmon and brown trout. You can rent a boat from Butch's or the Riverside Marina and fish for panfish, bass, and pike in Clam Lake, or go out on Torch and try the bass fishing in the rocks near shore.

If you're interested in fly fishing for trout, the hex hatch is just about over on the upper Manistee, which is a half hour drive, and on the Rapid, 15 minutes, and Cedar, 10 minutes. Both the Rapid and the Cedar are primarily surrounded by private land, but there are access points. The Boardman's right around the corner, too, but fly fishable water is from Mayfield below to the mouth...Hatches of a number of other insects, including black and white caddis, as well as white hex, are starting.

You can also fly fish for browns on Craven Pond just outside of downtown Bellaire. 

Fishing at night will be much more productive in mid-July, at the height of the boat, jet ski and tourist season...

Have fun, the water's warm, 

Linda


----------



## Steel-learning (May 17, 2002)

we will be at the south end i know they have a boat marine the and also a boat launch i know they have a resturant right across the street called the riviera but ESOX and Linda G thank you so much for the info it is very helpful i will let you guys know when i get back im leaving tomorrow night but i wont be back till monday or tuesday depending on the fishing lol lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If you rent a boat there, take a run down to Lake Skegemog. Great lake for Smallies, Muskie and Pike.


----------



## Steel-learning (May 17, 2002)

Esox i think that is the river that is connected to a couple more lakes down the river if we are both talking about the same place but thank you so much wouldnt mind hitting some smallies more so on a fly rod i dont want to ask so many questions but what would be a good fly for smallies thanks in advance


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dahlberg Divers. Poppers, streamers.
Skegemog is the lake at the south end of Torch River.


----------



## Steel-learning (May 17, 2002)

Thanks Esox yes we are on the same page as in the lakes and thanks for the fly info like i said ill try and get a post when i get back hope it is a good one


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I haven't seen any grasshoppers this year as yet, but my son is sitting here right now tying up a bunch of hoppers for the bass in the Grass River, which connects through Clam Lake to Torch. Most of the people and boat traffic on the lake congregates at the south end, don't expect much from fish at the mouth there, too much traffic. But both Torch River, further down from the lake, and Skegemog is great fishing, again, right now, I'd go at night or before dawn.

Linda


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I used to go to Torch Lake alot when I was younger, but I did not have much luck fishing there. We have a cottage about 40 min away, so I want to get there again sometime. For the smallies, I like clouser minnows too, in additon to the flies ESOX mentioned. Have fun.


----------



## Steel-learning (May 17, 2002)

Thank you guys and girls very much for your input on the area. My trip has been postponed for a day or two but i will give you guys some input when i get back and ill let you guys know how everything is going on up there Thanks again


----------

